# South or Southeast Texas?



## battledonkey

Anybody in South Texas wanna plan a ride at Mud Buddys?

Or maybe somewhere in Crosby?

Late June?

Anybody?


----------



## filthyredneck

We frequent Crosby alot since its local, just post up when you go.


----------



## battledonkey

Will do.


----------



## battledonkey

Going to Mud Buddy's again 6/1 if anyone is interested.


----------



## gpinjason

Was just at DSO in Crosby Saturday. Like Filthy said, just post up when you are going, and if we are free, we will try to join..


----------



## battledonkey

I had to work last weekend. Stupid on call weekends. 

You just got the ranger xp right? Congrats!


----------



## gpinjason

battledonkey said:


> I had to work last weekend. Stupid on call weekends.
> 
> You just got the ranger xp right? Congrats!


Yep, thanks! I hear ya on the working deal.. I'm on call every weekend.. LOL


----------



## filthyredneck

I'm pretty much on call anytime I'm off as well. We went to Extreme (Mel's) yesterday from around 1pm-3:20am. Lots of carnage (not my bikes) and lots of adult beverages were thrown back.


----------



## battledonkey

Been to DSO and Dirt Road when it was open but never Mel's. I've been told Mel's has lots of deep water. 

The fam, friends, and I always liked hanging out at the party pond between DSO and Dirt Road. 

I love the parks in Crosby and they're close enough to home (Porter/Kingwood) but by the time we get loaded up, roll out from the SA area, get out there and get riding everyone is usually pretty drained. And if we aren't and we hit the trails and the booze hard, the drive home is punishing. And yet, from time to time, we insist on doing it. Lol.


----------



## filthyredneck

Dirt Road/Mels gives access to the same property...nothing that you can get to from one that you cant get to from the other. I've been riding that property for about 16 years or so and still never get tired of it. And as far as water goes, I was crossing the lakebed yesterday with the tide in, it was pretty deep and only a couple other people played in it while everybody else just watched lol.


----------



## gpinjason

Trying to plan another trip out this Saturday.. may hit up Xtreme Offroad (mel's) since we haven't been there in a while...


----------



## filthyredneck

I gotta work the following 2 weekends. Planning a RR trip next month.


----------



## filthyredneck

Vid and few pics from 5/26/2013 @ Extreme ATV Park....tide was in a bit

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=YlJg_ccLEAc


----------



## filthyredneck

A few more....


----------



## battledonkey

Yep. There's the party pond. Love that place. Just float around, knock a few back, and watch everyone go deep.


----------



## gpinjason

Hey filthy, are the trails pretty dry right now at Xtreme? We are all on basically stock machines and if we won't be able to ride nothing but hardpack, then we might as well go over to dso instead cuz there's a lot more hardpack trails. LOL


----------



## Musclemckeester

I am curious Xtreme versus DSO too. We have a couple of sport quads (2wd) that ride with us. We've been out to DSO quite a bit and know there are a lot of bypasses they can take, but does Xtreme have that too?


----------



## gpinjason

Yeah. Also Xtreme is now $10/person, which is the same price as DSO...

I think we may just go to DSO, cuz when I used to go to Outlaws all the time, I ended up needing to snorkel and get bigger tires just to go ride, cuz I was turning around on most of the trails and trying to find another way around.. LOL


----------



## filthyredneck

All trails at Xtreme are currently managable with stock tires. Theres plenty of places to go around. Even with as dry as things are I did manage to find plenty of seat deep mud last sunday out there as well though and theres still lots of sloppy trails that are fun to play in off the hard pack. I wouldn't compare it to DSO since they have so much more hardpack to trail ride, but still lots of good riding.​


----------



## gpinjason

OK, so Filthy talked me into it.. we are going to Xtreme offroad... if anyone wants to join us.. come on out! be there around 11 am tomorrow!


----------



## Musclemckeester

So there are more trails at Xtreme than DSO?


----------



## battledonkey

gpinjason said:


> OK, so Filthy talked me into it.. we are going to Xtreme offroad... if anyone wants to join us.. come on out! be there around 11 am tomorrow!


We'd be there in a heart beat if it wasn't so far away. I'm still looking forward to getting home to the Houston area on a good weekend and putting some names to faces.


----------



## filthyredneck

Musclemckeester said:


> So there are more trails at Xtreme than DSO?


No theres more at DSO, but Xtreme just offers a "better" ride in my opinion. The holes out there are more soupy and not so hard on axles and belts. Plus its easier to get to water to wash off or play and to me its much easier to keep a sense of direction.


----------



## battledonkey

Don't have any action shots from Mud Buddys but here's a quick shot of a "Lunchables" break.


----------



## Musclemckeester

We ended up riding at DSO Saturday. It was fairly dry, but quite rutted up. We spent more time lounging in the river than actually riding. lol

I don't think anybody actually got any pictures, but we came across a 2 guys in a 4 seater RZR stuck on its side in a mud hole. It took 2 BF 750s, 1 Outty 800 and 3 guys pushing on the thing to get it out...and it still didn't want to come at first.


----------



## bruteforce_ttu

Wanting to go riding this weekend. but all my normal crew is busy. anybody interested?


----------



## gpinjason

bruteforce_ttu said:


> Wanting to go riding this weekend. but all my normal crew is busy. anybody interested?


I'm out for this weekend.. They are having a big concert tomorrow night at DSO.


----------



## battledonkey

We're gonna be in town the weekend of 7/13. Not sure yet if we'll hit the parks or Caney Creek but the bikes are coming.


----------



## filthyredneck

Got a group going to Xtreme tomorrow.


----------



## bruteforce_ttu

Where is extreme & what time?


----------



## filthyredneck

Xtreme is the park previously known as Melanie's/Mel's....across hwy 90 from DSO. The plan is to try and be out there around 12ish.


----------



## gpinjason

How was the ride Filthy? Looked like y'all was geared up for some fun!


----------



## filthyredneck

It wasnt bad. We ended up with about 30 bikes in our crew which made it interesting.


----------



## battledonkey

Anybody ever ride at Creekside Edge in Splendora?


----------



## gonefishin

I like creekside its smaller only about 350 acres but closer to home for me. I used to go all the time with my blazer. now it has some really big holes compared to just a few years ago. I floated my brute a few months ago out there in a hole I used to go through in 2wd....

how is xtreme compared to dso? can you ride all night out there? is the park as big as dso?


----------



## battledonkey

Anybody going to the Moonshine Bandits concert at DSO on the 13th?


----------



## battledonkey

Gonna be in the Porter are with the bikes 7/12-7/15 if anyone has any rides planned.


----------



## battledonkey

Hitting Creekside in Splendora tomorrow. We'll be on a red 12 brute, a green 07 Sportsman 500, an 86 Tri-Z 225, and the kids go kart.


----------



## gpinjason

I'm thinking about going to DSO on the 27th.. just depends on schedule though.. I'll keep informed..


----------



## gpinjason

Hitting DSO tomorrow at 8:30 am. Anyone is welcome to join.


----------



## Musclemckeester

Make sure you stay off the Highline trail at DSO. Apparently the police have been out enforcing trespassing and have been pretty stiff on people from what I've heard. They should tell you when you check in, but in case they don't just a heads up.

Has anyone been to Brazos Bend Off Road? It's a new park, just opened up over Memorial Day. 

http://www.bbopark.com/#2980


----------



## ricg

We ended up going there this past weekend after out trip to DSO got cut short. All it really is, is a pasture with a few ditches cut and maybe 2 small mud holes.. Not really worth the trip in my opinion and i live about 15min away..


----------



## battledonkey

ricg said:


> We ended up going there this past weekend after out trip to DSO got cut short. All it really is, is a pasture with a few ditches cut and maybe 2 small mud holes.. Not really worth the trip in my opinion and i live about 15min away..


That sucks. I was kinda excited. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gpinjason

Going to Xtreme tomorrow. 9 am.. If anyone is interested..


----------



## james53eric

Whats up everybody anybody near orange texas?


----------



## battledonkey

Most likely headed to Mud Buddy's this weekend.


----------



## adamwedge

Was there 3 months ago or so, still legit. Stay off the track or you'll get your *** run off....As my buddy in his rzr 1k found out the hard way.


----------



## battledonkey

Ready to roll around 4:30 today:









Here now and there's a bunch of folks. **** motorhome has a tiny water leak behind the shower. Bartered for some JB weld and crossed my dang fingers.


----------



## battledonkey

Got to meet adamwedge out there this weekend. Stand up guy. He helped a couple less mechanically inclined and sober folks get their bikes up and running again. Had a blast.


----------



## adamwedge

Yeah man, had a good time as well. Good meeting you. We bailed out kinda early, started to rain on us.


----------

